# customize desktop



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 15, 2020)

do you have any cool ideas w/ regard to customizing your desktop to get the real bsd/ unix feeling?


----------



## xavi (Nov 15, 2020)

jackson said:


> do you have any cool ideas w/ regard to customizing your desktop to get the real bsd/ unix feeling?


You could try looking at this link


----------



## a6h (Nov 15, 2020)

x11/cool-retro-term


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 15, 2020)

it's unixporn


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 15, 2020)

vigole said:


> x11/cool-retro-term


Sir. Your taste is impeccable.


----------



## a6h (Nov 15, 2020)

jackson said:


> Sir. Your taste is impeccable.


Thank you sir.


----------



## ralphbsz (Nov 16, 2020)

Try this:


			https://homepage.cs.uri.edu/~thenry/resources/unix_art/graphics/kd14.jpg
		

That's Dennis and Ken, at the first Unix desktop. I'm not sure they used the term "desktop", it was more "console".


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 16, 2020)

Installing TrueType Fonts made a big difference.


----------



## hruodr (Nov 16, 2020)

jackson said:


> do you have any cool ideas w/ regard to customizing your desktop to get the real bsd/ unix feeling?


Yes. Do not use X11 at all, or use twm without any customization (although it is highly configurable).
That is real bsd/unix feeling.


----------



## hruodr (Nov 16, 2020)

ralphbsz said:


> Try this:
> 
> 
> https://homepage.cs.uri.edu/~thenry/resources/unix_art/graphics/kd14.jpg
> ...



I think teletypes were better for the eyes than CRT green (or other) screens.


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 16, 2020)

Doez compiz work with kde5 FreeBSD 12.2? Do I have to wait for the packages being upgraded?


----------



## ralphbsz (Nov 16, 2020)

hruodr said:


> I think teletypes were better for the eyes than CRT green (or other) screens.


When the first white and orange terminals came out, we were AMAZED at how ergonomic they were. And then we got inverse screen (black on bright background), and then soft scrolling (at the VT200 generation). Times were good.


----------



## hruodr (Nov 16, 2020)

ralphbsz said:


> [...], and then soft scrolling (at the VT200 generation). Times were good.


^S
That were wonderful times!
^Q


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 16, 2020)

I followed this guide:








						Chapter 5. The X Window System
					

This chapter describes how to install and configure Xorg on FreeBSD, which provides the open source X Window System used to provide a graphical environment




					www.freebsd.org
				




Section: 5.5.2. TrueType® Fonts

xset fp+ /usr/local/share/fonts/TrueType

xset:  bad font path element (#8), possible causes are:
    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions
    Directory missing fonts.dir
    Incorrect font server address or syntax


----------

